# Need 2 for Bud Light Tournament/Rodeo



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

We are looking for 2 more riders for the Bud Light King Mackerel Tournament on Saturday. Cost to fish the Rodeo is $25.00, plus we split expenses for the day. This is a link to the rules and fish included in the Rodeo. We are not fishing the Challenge.
http://pensacolafishingrodeo.com/
We ask you bring your own fishing license, food, drinks, sunblock, rods& reels if you prefer your own. The expenses include, fuel, bait, ice, and boat. We will need to know as soon as possible. Captain's meeting is this evening and we will need to pay the entry fees at the meeting.
PM me if interested.


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Are you guys fishing the rodeo this year...?


----------

